# Lane Indiscipline



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

<edit>
Bugger about editing to see if it brings to top of list </edit>

Oooh what a great section Â ;D

My #1 rant (I have several, trust me Â ;D)

Bastards who sit in the outside or middle lane. Don't use their mirrors, don't give a shit about 40 car queue behind them; they turn 4 lane motorways into one lane motorways.....grrrrrrrrr.

How often have you nearly been in a pile up in a queue in lane 3 when there's about one car every half a mile in lane 1? 90% of the folks in lane 3 can't do a damn thing about it cause there's some twat at the front who won't pull over.

Worse still is when the person behind them is too "sensible" and maintains his distance religiously, this just means the lane hogger will carry on blithely unaware of the whole q he's causing behind him whilst the road ahead is lovely and clear for our hero. AAAAAARRRGGGGHHHH.....

/end rant


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Lane 3 - you actually ain't supposed to drive in it unless absolutely needed and if you do it should only be for a short while before returning to lane 1.

Lane 2 - main overtaking lane - NOT just the lane for cars to plod along past HGVs

Lane 1 - this is the lane that everyone should endeavour to drive in but it just does not feckin' happen.



> Worse still is when the person behind them is too "sensible" and maintains his distance religiously, this just means the lane hogger will carry on blithely unaware of the whole q he's causing behind him whilst the road ahead is lovely and clear for our hero. AAAAAARRRGGGGHHHH.....


Ah so you are one of those TITS that drive up folks arses trying to hassle them into submission - bet you were a BMW driver in a previous life.

What gets me more than M/way driving are the feckkers that drive everywhere at 40-45mph. (Common complaint on here)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Guilty as charged your honour on both the BMW and the tailgating.

In mitigation 1. I am losing the BMW (and its image) for a 3.2 DSG. Ordered today delivery 1st March. ;D

In mitigation 2. This is ONLY when the tart in front is not obeying the 1,2,3 you just posted. A set of rules with which I heartily concur. I always use the leftmost lane possible, if everyone did so tailgating would be un-necessary. Please note, I do NOT do this when the guy in front has nowhere to go or is himself overtaking, at whatever amount quicker than the lane inside him.

Question? WTF else are you supposed to do with some plank who sits in lane 3 with half a mile of lane 2 in front of him totally clear?

Oh and also I distinctly recall that I read the rules of this forum before I posted and it says there should be no personal attacks......


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Welcome to the world of TT ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Cheers, can't flippin wait now. ;D :


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Good choice of spec for the 3.2. However you really should get BOSE if not the CD changer too. To a degree it matters when you come to resell it.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Wandering off my own topic..... 

Aye, I gave some serious thought to this :-/ I have two problems with it though.

Firstly I listened long and hard to the Bose system and whilst it is undeniably far better than many manufacturer supplied audio options unfortunately it's not there by quite a lengthy piece of chalk for me (No reflection on anyone else intended, it's an affliction I wish I could cure myself of :)

Secondly, according to the dealer, Â£450 spent on the Bose pack won't add more than Â£450 when I trade it in (I know I only have this confirmed from the salesman....but he probably wants me to take the extras, so why lie?).

I may get the autochanger if I can't get my existing one to fit but I can always do this later.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Guilty as charged your honour on both the BMW and the tailgating.


aaaagh - BMW sheep driver
baa

baa

welcome to the forum   [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> aaaagh - BMW sheep driver
> baa
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â baa
> ...


Only another 16 weeks or so of feeling like slime....  Thanks for welcome. ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> WTF else are you supposed to do with some plank who sits in lane 3 with half a mile of lane 2 in front of him totally clear?


Change to lane 2 or 1 and drive up to the car in front of you. That's not undertaking, or is it ;D[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Welcome to the TT world


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Change to lane 2 or 1 and drive up to the car in front of you. That's not undertaking, or is it Â ;D[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Welcome to the TT world Â


Technically? Probably. It's not one queue moving past another is it? "Honest officer, I thought it was just a _widely spaced_ queue".... :

I would never do that 

And thx


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Change to lane 2 or 1 and drive up to the car in front of you. That's not undertaking, or is it Â ;D[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]
> 
> Welcome to the TT world Â


And this silly hard shoulder that is never used...what a waste of space? :


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> And this silly hard shoulder that is never used...what a waste of space? Â :


Unless you're Alex Ferguson in a rush for the powder room.... ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Unless you're Alex Ferguson in a rush for the powder room.... ;D


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## craig_h (Sep 22, 2003)

I quite enjoy people tailgating me..................the look of panic on their face at 90mph when I slam on my brakes is fantastic!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I quite enjoy people tailgating me..................the look of panic on their face at 90mph when I slam on my brakes is fantastic!


And the look in your face when he doesn't manage to stop and rear ender you must be even better! ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> And the look in your face when he doesn't manage to stop and rear ender you must be even better! ;D


 ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

So, you drive a fast car, you don't like people "up your arse" your answer is "stand on the brakes"....hmmmm.

Ok, I drive fast, I don't like people dictating to me how fast (of course I mean slow here) I should go, BUT, if someone wants to go faster than I am, more power to their elbow, I won't stand in their way. I ALWAYS move to the leftmost lane I can. If everyone did that life would be better. Just my 2p worth.

I WILL NOT get in the way of someone who wants to go faster than me, it's NOT a competion on a public road.

Stand on your brakes? What are you proving? And to whom?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course if they want to go faster than you, you get out of their way.

The problem is when the fast lane is full and the guy behind you tailgates you? Dangerous situation.

Most of the motorway accidents happens on the fast lane as people don't keep their distance.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> aaaagh - BMW sheep driver
> baa
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â baa
> ...


This is obviously your repetitive stock-in-trade-post ronin. We must have seen it quite a few times now as a reflex response from you - and that's veeeeery un-ovine like.  :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> This is obviously your repetitive stock-in-trade-post ronin. We must have seen it quite a few times now as a reflex response from you - and that's veeeeery un-ovine like.  :


ovinus moi?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Most of the motorway accidents happens on the fast lane as people don't keep their distance


Yes - i've had a BMW embedded into the back of my TT


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I have to say that when driving my BMW people pull over without trouble when I come flying up, but in the TT I find most people dont pull over at all !


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Most of the motorway accidents happens on the fast lane as people don't keep their distance.


Says who? Whilst driving at a safe distance is key to safety; what about the sodding daydreamers; or those on the phone; or those with poor reaction times; those pacifying their brats in the back; those gossiping to their passenger; those with poor tyres and brakes; those panic brakers (or even worse deliberate brakers) who brake for no good reason.........the list is endless.

As someone whos does a lot of m-way miles (30-40K a year) you tend to see a lot of idiots or "i'm going fast enough" bigots.

If someone wants to get past, they are probably going quicker, so let them go.

I have a 3 step approach to lane hoggers:

1. Ease up to let them know you are there.

2. If they don't pull over when there is a gap or after a few miles, they get a tiny metered flash of lights and a flashing right indicator. Nothing aggressive, more of a wake up

3. Once I have been following someone who is showing no signs of moving over after 5-10 miles, they will get the full extended flash. That usually works - they pull over over or speed up so I am no longer being held up.

If not by this time there is usually a queue forming behind and I'll consider pulling over myself and letting the person behind put some pressure on. I tend not to undertake having once seen a nasty accident caused by an undertaker.

I never get emotionally involved in it all. And I always acknowledge with a wave or a left indicator once someone has pulled over.

One gets the occasional idiot brake tester - that is a very dangerous pastime and the culprits usually will have a big accident at some point. I'd rather not be around for that, therefore give them a very wide berth so they can have it elsewhere. Equally the same applies to someone who deos drive so close that you can't see their front end - I'll use my power to get away from them, or pull over and use them to clear the road ahead.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If I'm in lane three, and someone comes up behind me obviously in a rush, then I move over at the next available time that I can.

If there's no one inside me, then I'm in lane one.

If there's someone in front of me in lane three and no one inside them...dunno. Don't really like undertaking, but if they're doing less than the legal speed, I sometimes do.

What I really hate (and happened to me last night [BMW 5 Series driver :]) is when I'm in the outside lane behind someone else and cannot go any faster, then you have somone on your tail flashing for you to move over.

First of all, I can't. Second of all, if I could go any faster, then I would. Third of all, fuck off - I'm now spending all my time concentrating on your shite driving and am in danger of missing something in front of me.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

"I'm going fast enough bigots." Eggzactly. Â ;D

GaryC and Kell, good posts fellas IMHO. Again IMO, the only reason we have to put up with this kind of shite driving is that it's far more difficult for the police to prosecute these "offences" than speeding, even though they are very probably the cause of more accidents; and quite impossible for any automated system to do so.
I fear it is only going to get worse.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think that there should be a publicity campaign which shows a motorway jam from a "bird's eye" perspective, and then follow it forward to where someone is hogging the middle lane and traffic is building up to pass it. Also, use the electronic signs on motorways to say, "If you are not overtaking, please pull to the left!" or similar.

This has to be educational as most people honestly do not seem to realise how much what they are doing is slowing the motorways down.

I drove half of the M1 yesterday and often found myself on an empty lane 1 whilst the other lanes were packed. I do cautiously undertake in these circumstances, but I actually feel safer doing so than being nose-to-nose in lane 3.

I do wish however I didn't get hacked off with people. But when I pass someone driving in lane 2 on their mobile phone at a constant 70mph (even when they go into a roadworks area with a limit of 50mph) then I can't help but get hacked off - GaryC, if you have any tips on how to manage this anger as you claim to do, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> but I actually feel safer doing so than being nose-to-nose in lane 3.


Me too, 70 odd in reverse is bloody frightening......


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

> I think that there should be a publicity campaign which shows a motorway jam from a "bird's eye" perspective, and then follow it forward to where someone is hogging the middle lane and traffic is building up to pass it. Also, use the electronic signs on motorways to say, "If you are not overtaking, please pull to the left!" or similar.
> 
> This has to be educational as most people honestly do not seem to realise how much what they are doing is slowing the motorways down.


Agree completely.
Congestion charging, Toll Motorways... Teach people lane discipline and that would cut down traffic.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

That's why it's my #1 driving rant ;D.

I have others, oh yes indeedy...... :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> I quite enjoy people tailgating me..................the look of panic on their face at 90mph when I slam on my brakes is fantastic!


I slammed on my brakes to a TT roadster driver who thought he was being smart driving so close to my tailgate a few months back : and wouldn't back off for a few hundred yards because he wanted to race me . 
The look on his face was brilliant as his breaks screached, and then **BANG** he hit me!!! His game was over !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> I think that there should be a publicity campaign which shows a motorway jam from a "bird's eye" perspective, and then follow it forward to where someone is hogging the middle lane and traffic is building up to pass it. Also, use the electronic signs on motorways to say, "If you are not overtaking, please pull to the left!" or similar.


Good idea - they do it for motorway tiredness. I think its just apathy - pass a middle lane driver and then move to lane 1 and they usually follow you. Just not concentrating.

James.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

there are times however, when I think it is acceptable to drive in the middle lane.

I remember driving home for Christmas one year (not the Chris Rea song) late at night in treacherous conditions. Snow on the motorway + fog.

There was nothing else on the road and I wasn't that sure of the road itself (that is I didn't really know where it went). In that instance I stayed in the middle lane figuring that it would give me a fighting chance of going left or right if there was something suddenly in front of me or if the road veered one way or the other. :-/

Does that make me a bad man?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I think that there should be a publicity campaign which shows a motorway jam from a "bird's eye" perspective, and then follow it forward to where someone is hogging the middle lane and traffic is building up to pass it. Also, use the electronic signs on motorways to say, "If you are not overtaking, please pull to the left!" or similar.
> 
> This has to be educational as most people honestly do not seem to realise how much what they are doing is slowing the motorways down.
> 
> ...


Good idea name and shame on the electronic signs. I'd have thought that some TV advertising, plus a 6 month campaign of the law actively pulling middle lane crawlers etc ove,r giving them 3 points and Â£60 fine for 'driving without due car and att'n', would soon educate the masses into changing their habits. Thats all it is bad habits.

Anger mangement? Hmm. Well I was pulled from a crashed Sierra Cosworth in which 4 friends burned to death back in the 80s, so I am more aware than most of the potential for personal tragedy in the car and try, in the main, to drive accordingly. I don't hang around though 

Plus I like living and I wouldn't want to put my wife and family through the trauma of a big accident again.

What I do is when I feel the red mist descending (and it still does from time to time), just tell myself that I didn't start my journey with MrX in tow or obstructing, and I shan't see him or her at journey's end. So why bother about them at this moment? Particularly if they are adversarial or hell bent on not letting you through. Get away from them; slow down for 10 minutes and let them go; stop for fuel. Ring your wife, girlfriend or Mum:- Loads you can do. You will never see these people again. It's just not that importnat to you if they have poor driving.

Besides, I have the track for my adrenalin rushes. ;D

ps there is one strategem that can work but may make one appear a bit of a half wit: (I can pull it off [smiley=freak.gif])

You can tell by a car's 'body language' if they aren't going to pull over. Usually this becomes apparent quite soon. Try this: flash lights and wave hands at them, grinning manically as if you know them. Give them thumbs up signs, smile loads, wave a hanky. Out of curiosity many will pull over to see who it is. Zap, you're gone with a little oops sign and wave as you go past. Obviously they think you are mad, but you are past them. I don't do this often as it is hard work, and it is better if you have a passenger who can wave also.

_probably see 1000s of TTs flashing and waving their way up M4 tomorrow......_


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> there are times however, when I think it is acceptable to drive in the middle lane.
> 
> I remember driving home for Christmas one year (not the Chris Rea song) late at night in treacherous conditions. Â Snow on the motorway + fog.
> 
> ...


Very bad Kell


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh good. I shall have to ask my mistress to punish me then. [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I quite enjoy people tailgating me..................the look of panic on their face at 90mph when I slam on my brakes is fantastic!


And just how does your face look in a neck brace? :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Oh good. Â I shall have to ask my mistress to punish me then. [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


How did it go?


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I always drive in the left lane - my tt is LHD 

Except when tram lines from HGVs are really deep.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> How did it go?


Won't be able to sit down for a week.


----------

